# PayPal joining the war on Vaping?



## BumbleBee (10/7/16)

I've just tried ordering a few coils from Fasttech along with a tshirt and a plushy toy. Shipping can no longer be done via Singapore Post, China Post is the only free option now. When it comes to payment the PayPal and Credit Card options are greyed out, the coils being the reason for this. The only remaining payment option is Bitcoin.

Has anyone else encountered similar problems with other online vendors? Does any one have any more information?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I've just tried ordering a few coils from Fasttech along with a tshirt and a plushy toy. Shipping can no longer be done via Singapore Post, China Post is the only free option now. When it comes to payment the PayPal and Credit Card options are greyed out, the coils being the reason for this. The only remaining payment option is Bitcoin.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered similar problems with other online vendors? Does any one have any more information?



Yip ECF has been talking about it for a long time... PayPal are anti vaping which really pisses me off considering they have made a ton of cash from us already... just doesn't make any sense...


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip ECF has been talking about it for a long time... PayPal are anti vaping which really pisses me off considering they have made a ton of cash from us already... just doesn't make any sense...


It's been working just fine up until about a week ago, now it seems like that door is now closed. No more fodder for the gorge Rob


----------



## Viper_SA (10/7/16)

I stopped using FT when they stopped shipping batteries to SA. More than 10 of my 25R Samsungs came from them at R70 each after shipping and import duties. No reason for me to wait that long anymore if I can't really score much.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> It's been working just fine up until about a week ago, now it seems like that door is now closed. No more fodder for the gorge Rob



Just did a test order on Fasttech and PayPal still worked fine... however for some reason they would only ship via NL Post for an extra $10? Boggler... but they say 12 day delivery so let's see.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I stopped using FT when they stopped shipping batteries to SA. More than 10 of my 25R Samsungs came from them at R70 each after shipping and import duties. No reason for me to wait that long anymore if I can't really score much.


I suspect this will affect more than just FT.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just did a test order on Fasttech and PayPal still worked fine... however for some reason they would only ship via NL Post for an extra $10? Boggler... but they say 12 day delivery so let's see.


Did you have e-cig products in your order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Did you have e-cig products in your order?



It did... a couple of Petri Clones and a Vaporesso Dripper... a flashlight and some battery cases.


----------



## method1 (10/7/16)

Same with ECX, only bitcoin or wire transfer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/7/16)

I just tried with an 80W iStick. Also had paypal available, but only the NL post for $10 extra


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/16)

I just went back and dumped a whole variety of stuff in my cart, mods, tanks, drippers, drip tips, sleeves and _Evod Coils_, I can pay with PayPal again 

It seems that the Nautilus coils I had in there is classified as an e-cig item and the other stuff isn't.... yet

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It did... a couple of Petri Clones and a Vaporesso Dripper... a flashlight and some battery cases.


Does any of that stuff contain batteries? The torch maybe? It's seems that anything with a battery in it removes the China Post option.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Does any of that stuff contain batteries? The torch maybe? It's seems that anything with a battery in it removes the China Post option.



No batteries included but it's a torch powered by 18650's so that may have caused the issue.


----------



## Viper_SA (10/7/16)

I'll order some wire later tonight and report back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/7/16)

Just ordered some wire, had several shipping options and Paypal available. Also tried adding on a Pico, gave me the same shipping options. At least now I have a couple of rolls of UD wire inbound again, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (11/7/16)

I made an order for several vaping items on saturday, Paypal works fine as well as all the shipping options (Singapore FTW, LOL)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

